# توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام المزدوجات الحرارية TEG Power



## zaid zaid (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
احببت ان اشارك بهذا الموضوع والخاص بتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة المزدوجات الحرارية 
Thermoelectric Generator 
والمزدوج الحراري كما هو معروف يتكون من سلكين مختلفين المعدن يرتبطان من طرف واحد وبتسخين 
تلك النقطة يمر تيار بالسلك , و تعتمد شدة التيار والفولتية على نوع المعدنين وعلى درجة الحرارة,
ومن خلال ربط عدد كبير جدا من تلك المزدوجات الحرارية على التوالي لزيادة الفولتية الناتجة واعتبارها 
مجموعة واحدة ومن ثم تربط عدة مجموعات على التوازي لزيادة الامبيرية الناتجة نحصل على طاقة كهربائية يمكن الاستفادة منها .
قبل كم سنة وجدت على الانترنت خارطة لراس التوليد بمخطط بسيط لمولد ينتج 5 كيلو واط ويستخدم 
حصريا في شركات النفط الامريكية وللاسف حاولت ايجاد المخطط ولكن تعذر علي ذلك واعتقد خلال فترة 
ساجده عندي مخزون في الارشيف ,ان فكرة المنتج هو شكل اسطواني تكون رؤوس المزدوجات 
الحرارية ظاهرة داخل الاسطوانة وعمليات الربط والعزل الحراري الى الخارج وحسب التقرير ان تلك 
الاسطوانة توضع على اي مصدر حراري بدرجة 450 مئوي يعمل بالغاز النفط السولار فينتج طاقة 
منتظمة 5 كيلو واط وان المنظومة لاتحتاج صيانة فلاتوجد فيها أجزاء متحركة وان عملية الصيانة متباعدة 
جداً وهي النتظيف فقط من الكاربون المتراكم.
ومن اساسيات المبدأ ان تكون ترابطات المزدوجات المتوالية من جانب ساخنة ومن الجانب الاخر باردة 
وان الطاقة المتولدة تتناسب طرديا مع الفارق بين الدرجتين وكما سيتبين لاحقا بالروابط الملحقة.
ادناه بعض الروابط لمنظومات صغيرة واخرى كبيرة تعمل بنفس المبدأ ومن الممكن ايجاد الكثير في 
المصادر ومن خلال محركات البحث
الرابط الاول
http://sites.google.com/site/edwardcraighyatt/t
hermoelectricgenerator
ومن خلاله نرى امكانية تشغيل المنظومة من خلال حرارة الشمس نهارا ومن خلال الفحم ليلاً
ومخطط الاول مبسط والثاني اكثر تعقيدا لربط المزدوجات معاً
الرابط الثاني
http://www.tegpower.com/
ويبين مميزات المنتج وفرقه عن الخلايا الشمسية
بانها ارخص وتعمل ليل نهار وايضا صامتة
ومن الممكن زيادة الكفاءة باستخدام مشع لتبريد الماء من الجهه الباردة وماء ساخن من الجهة الاخرى 
وباستخدام مضخة بسيطة تاخذ التيار من نفس المنظومة
وفي اسفل صفحات الرابط نشاهد بناء افتراضي لمنظومة تنتج الماء الساخن وطاقة كهربائية لغاية 5 كيلو واط 
وكيفية ان عملها ليل نهار ولاعلاقة لها بالغيوم في الشتاء كما الالواح الشمسية وكذلك ان الشركة بدأت 
التسويق الفعلي لتلك المنظومات وهي تشتغل على اي مصدر حراري فمن الممكن من خلال حرق الاخشاب 
تنتج طاقة كهربائية تكفي الى بيت صغير .
والرابط ادناه الموجود ضمناً في الموقع اعلاه وهو
http://www.tegpower.com/products.html
ومن خلاله 
نرى منظومات جاهزة صغيرة الحجم ممكن ان توضع على موقد او اسفل قدر صغير وبالاختلاف الحراري 
لوجهي المنظومة يتولد التيار المستمر .
وفي اسفل الصفحات نشاهد مجموعة من الفديوات وكيفية الطرق المختلفة لتسخين وجه المنظومة من 
جانب وتبريدها بالماء من الجانب الاخر وكذلك حول زيادة الطاقة باستخدام المشع الرادييتر.
وفي الاخير حول اسعار المنتج وجداول علاقات درجات الحرارة والطاقة الناتجة لمنظومة صغيرة محددة
.
الرابط الثالث
http://www.espressomilkcooler.com/solar_hot_wat
er_system_with_self_contained_perpetual_power_s
upply.htm
وهو مدهش ومهم جدا حيث من خلال التزاوج بين الطاقة الحرارية المنتجة عن طريق اشعة الشمس يتم 
تشغيل منظومة المزدوجات الحرارية لتشغيل المضخات الخاصة بالمنظومة نفسها بالاضافة الى كهرباء 
فائضة يمكن الاستفادة منها وذلك باستخدام الانابيب الساخنة التي يمر بها الغلايكول والانابيب الباردة التي 
يمر فيها الماء المعتدل الحرارة .. الحقيقة ارى ان هذا المنتج جدير بالاهتمام جدا لمنطقيته وكفاءته 
حيث نعلم كيفية ازدياد كفاءة التسخين باستخدام السائل الدوار بدل الخزان العلوي المباشر بما يمكن 
استخدام الطاقة المخزونة للتدفئة وللاستحمام ايضا.
الحقيقة لا اريد الاطالة ولكن من خلال خبرتي باستخدام المزدوجات الحرارية 
حيث لدي خبرة في انتاج الافران عالية الحرارة لغاية 1400 مئوية وان المزدوجات الحرارية هي الطريقة 
المثلى لقياس درجات الحرارة فيها.. فارى ان المزدوج الحرارى منتج سهل وغير مكلف وطويل العمر 
واقتصادي ولكن بالتاكيد هنالك بعض الاسرار بطريقة انتاجه بشكل منظومة تحوي على اعداد هائلة منه 
ولكن ان شاء الله بعد اكمالي دراسة الماجستير ساتفرغ لهذا الموضوع فلدي بعض التصميمات عالية 
الكفاءة باستخدام اسلوب العزل العالي للحرارة ممايرفع انتاج المنظومة.
وارجو من الاخوه ان كانت لديهم اضافات للموضوع ان لايبخلوا بها علينا خدمة للصالح العام كما يقولون 
..!!
انا استخدم مزدوجات معينة وهي نوع K , S, R
ولا اعلم بصراحة اي الانواع مستخدمة من قبلهم ولكن معرفة ذلك ليس بمشكلة 
ان مزدوج حراري نوع K مثلا ينتج عندي في حرارة 500 مئوية اكثر من 20 ملي فولت قليلا
اما في حرارة 1000 مئوية فينتج 41 ملي فولت 
اما النوعين الاخرين فهي غالية الثمن لاحتوائها على البلاتين في تركيبهما وتحملهما حرارات عالية جدا 
لانحتاج لها بهذا الموضوع .
اما نوع K فهو من الكروم والنيكل رخيص الثمن نسبياً
وهنالك نوع منتشر تايب J وهو من الحديد والقطب الاخر من النحاس نيكل وهو رخيص الثمن
اتمنى ان كان هنالك من لديه معرفة بنوع المزدوج الاكفأ بدل ان نعمل تجارب او من الممكن اخر احتمال 
نشتري منتج ونفحصه ونحلل نوعه وبذلك نختصر الزمن في البحث 
تحياتي لكم
زيد


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك

مشروع جديد 

و لكن هل عند ثبات درجتان الحرارة العظمى و الصغرى تكون القوة الدافعة الكهربية ثابتة مدى العمر ام لا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## WAT (1 يناير 2011)

*thermoelectric generator*

الأخ Zaid 
أنا حاليا أعمل على مشروع في الthermoelectric generator واستخدامها بمجال واسع 
للإستفادة من الحرارة الضائعة waste heat 
يمكن أن نتواصل لتبادل المعلومات .........


----------



## eng.3masha (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------

